# Working in Dubai



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i was considering working in Dubai in the banking sector but i would like to know from expats living in Dubai how is the financial crisis affecting Dubai
is it a good time to come now or its better to wait till next year?
thnx in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you read through past threads on this forum, the local press (The National & Gulf news) and International papers you will see that the UAE is not immune from global problems. 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

best bet is to google recruiting agencies here in Dubai and ask them. We could tell you yes or no and we would be giving the wrong info. Go to the source. Good luck


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i appreciate ur quick replies
yes i am doing all what you are advising me but i would also love to hear from ppl living and working there 
Is the economy getting any better at the moment?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I would say it is. But again thats just my opinion. I dont think it really ever got bad here like it did in other parts of the world.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

come to here and don't warry but not good salary


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

would it be hard to find a job with an average sallary?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Average can mean many different things!


----------



## Rooimot (Jan 13, 2010)

*I think wait a bit!*

Hi 

I am not in the banking industrie but things are realy not to good at the moment. Company is also in big dept they might close down soon.

hope this helps


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx 4 all replies 
as a fresh graduate i would be expecting 4000 derhams plus a plave to live in 
is that possible keeping in mind i am a fresh graduate?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Average can mean many different things!


On so many levels!!


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

yes i agree that i expressed myself in a wrong way
what i mean i am not coming to Dubai to save money and return my country however i need a decent sallary to live okay


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i dont even know if 4000 derhams is enough 4 living in dubai
but i am keeping in mind that i am fresh graduate so honestly 4 now i am not expecting to be having a high sallary


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If they pay for your living costs and that is your salary, then you could 'live' off of it. Maybe you will work your way up in the company, and make more over time. Everyone has to start out somewhere!


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If they pay for your living costs and that is your salary, then you could 'live' off of it. Maybe you will work your way up in the company, and make more over time. Everyone has to start out somewhere!


yes i agree but is it possible to get a job while i am in Egypt?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Also depends on what you could earn at home. You can lively cheaply anywhere all depends on the expectations. As with a few on here not everyone needs a maid and eat out 3 times a week!


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i mean i dnt want to come Dubai before i find a job there 
To be honest i would love to work in Dubai to have a new experience 
i have good opportunities in Egypt but i prefer working in Dubai


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

SBP said:


> Also depends on what you could earn at home. You can lively cheaply anywhere all depends on the expectations. As with a few on here not everyone needs a maid and eat out 3 times a week!


i am a single french graduate guy so definitely i am not expecting a maid or a luxury life even if i have that at home


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Register with some agencies first then, or look on job boards


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i really appreciate all of ur replies ,i didnt expect that many members will be replying 
thats so sweet from all of the members and ur advise is highly appreciated


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cairo said:


> i really appreciate all of ur replies ,i didnt expect that many members will be replying
> thats so sweet from all of the members and ur advise is highly appreciated


No props, we all in the same boat


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx man
Do u think i can find a job as a fresh graduate


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cairo said:


> thnx man
> Do u think i can find a job as a fresh graduate


Have no idea, depends what it is doing. Will be new to Dubai myself in a month. Agencies and job boards will be a better source of opportunities


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx 4 ur advise


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

yes you can man to find a job here but you must come to here for at less one month to have a good salary i will try to help you my arabic brother


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx buddyab
thats nice from u


----------

